# I hate being sterilized...



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

Here you can post pics of your dogs when they were castrated/spayed.
Here are some pics of luna rightafter she came back:






















That is what she did for 4 days straight.

PS: The mesh is there instead of a cone.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Poor baby!! That second picture is so pathetic!  I've only had 2 female dogs (plus one who was already spayed when I found her), and their spay surgeries were much much more traumatic than the 4 males I've had neutered. But none of them ever had a cone or mesh! Maybe they do things different here in the Midwest where so many dogs are outside dogs, hunting dogs, or working dogs. Anyway, I am glad your Luna had the mesh to keep her from licking it, and I'm glad she had you to baby her a bit.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Awww, Luna poor baby, feel better soon little one.


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

Chasing Mayzie: the vet said she should have it on for 10 days, but we took it off on day 7, sincd she wasnt interesed in the cut. (It was 1 cm or less than 1/2 inch long)

Poslano z mojega SM-G800F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

Ollie''s Mom: 
That was a little less than a month ago, so now she is is completely fine ☺

Poslano z mojega SM-G800F z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

I got four done at once. I put them in onesies. Rolled them back when we went outside for their walks and rolled them right back up and snapped them up when we came in 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chasing Mayzie said:


> Poor baby!! That second picture is so pathetic!  I've only had 2 female dogs (plus one who was already spayed when I found her), and their spay surgeries were much much more traumatic than the 4 males I've had neutered. But none of them ever had a cone or mesh! Maybe they do things different here in the Midwest where so many dogs are outside dogs, hunting dogs, or working dogs. Anyway, I am glad your Luna had the mesh to keep her from licking it, and I'm glad she had you to baby her a bit.


My vets only recommend a cone or onesie IF the dog is bothering the incision. Neither Kodi nor Pixel did, so no protection needed.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Awwww.....poor sweet baby!


----------

